# Can't wait for spring



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

So how many here can't wait for spring or summer weather? I know its driving me nuts, the first warm day I can ride my classic im going. Im gonna ride every freakin day this year I can. For those on the west coast we only wish.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 11, 2007)

I went on my first ride of the year last week! it rained last night but looks promising today maybe. 
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

sometimes i wish I lived in so cal


----------



## J.E (Feb 11, 2007)

I've rode a couple times this month here in Woodburn oregon.I rode a diferent bike each day last week when it was sunny and in the high 50's.This week it's cold and rainy.In the last couple weeks I've put about 20 miles on my 1936 schwinn model C and atleast that much on my 54 JC Higgens and 48 monark.I rode my 1947 B6 Schwinn to the store today before the rain started today and the roads where still dry.Can't wait until the weather starts getting warmer and dryer.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

lol its 34 here lately its been like 10 or below so we are having a heat wave Im going to see what its like outside maybe I'll ride around the block


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Feb 11, 2007)

lol!  Over here in Springfield, IL, my dad and I have ridden our bicycles about a half dozen times within the last month.  Short rides mind you, because each time it was only a couple degrees out with a below zero windchill.

We rode our 1950 Higgins Color Flow, our 1957 Higgins Jet Flow, and I even took down my Schwinn on one of the rides to try out my NOS Schwinn speedometer.  I put a mile on it before waxing my bike and hanging it back up in my room.

WOOHOO it's above freezing.  I would go for a bike ride, but I'm getting ready to head to St. Louis.

- Kelly


----------



## J.E (Feb 11, 2007)

Shutterbug I'd love to see you're 57 jetflow.I just picked up a 57 superjet


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 11, 2007)

ha-ha,y'all! 70+ degrees,sunny,1 mile from the hueneme pier,and the roughest thing i have to do is figure out which bike i want to ride! location,location,location! keith at cycleplanes"r"us


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

yeah i rode a little further than around the block about three or 4 miles but either im really out of shape or my prewar schwinn is really hard to ride


----------



## J.E (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL.....35cyleplane....wish i was in you're neighborhood.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

yeah no kidding I wish it was 70 and sunny at least I have the mississippi to ride along and the katie trail


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm just a bit north of keith and like he said sunny and 70s 
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

you guys suck lol


----------



## J.E (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL......what he said.......


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 11, 2007)

*sunday afternoon cruise!!!!!!!!!!*

well guys,after a long debate,rolled out my '41 autocycle,the missus rode the '39 olive drab canti autocycle special,my lil' brother rode the '47 hextube,and my sis in law rode the '54 ladies starlet. perfect weather,sunny at the beach,great pasrami,too! wish y'all were here,keith


----------



## J.E (Feb 11, 2007)

The Weather ws nice enough I took my 1936 Model C Schwinn out for a cruise then came back and took the 1939 Schwinn Majestic around the block.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 11, 2007)

seems like the prewar schwinns won the vote today, we need to have a THECABE ride one day or an annual day, somewhere sunny every year. SO CAL would be awesome near the beach somewhere. I'd drive out there for a good ride. OR at least near where the MAJORITY of the members live. I know several are at least a few hours or right in Chicago, there is a really nice ride along the lake.


----------



## JAcycle (Feb 11, 2007)

*ride*

Didnt go for a ride today ...........Crappy weather in norcal today. windy and rainy. did take the fleet out on new years eve though.Bunch of drunks swervin from watering hole to watering hole.what a blast . Everyone turns into a little kid when they get on my cycles.Love it. I get a kick out of those group rides. Anyway ...........AWAY WITH OLD MAN WINTER and this so called el nino s**t .


----------



## Hooch (Feb 12, 2007)

first chance I get I'm gonna lay a skidmark til I blow a tire! lol


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 12, 2007)

as long as they aren't nos tires right


----------



## Hooch (Feb 12, 2007)

nos 2005


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 12, 2007)

ha....nice


----------

